# Any help from the locals?



## michiganman (Nov 29, 2007)

Greetings. I'm new to this forum but it looks sweet. I fish Florida once a year during spring break in Navarre and/or Ft. Walton Beach. HOWEVER, this year I have the opportunity to visit Cocoa Beach Dec. 15-19. My son plays college basketball and they have a tourney in Orlando so we are making the trip down. I love to fish (bass, walleye, trout, panfish in Michigan)but not with a guide. Nothing against that but just enjoy figuring things out on my own. Having said that I don't have much time for the "learning curve" in December so I wondered if I could get advice from some of you. Any thoughts about where to fish, what to fish for, places to try in and around Cocoa Beach during these days in December? Trout? Redfish? Pompano? Anything?
Thanks! I can give some tips on MI fishing if any of you travel there.


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

Can't help with the Florida thing but I did fish on Houghton Lake once. It involved an Auger, a pole no longer than my arm, a shanty and a lot of whiskey ;-)

I was never happier to see a roaring fireplace....


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

You'll be in my neck of the woods on a nice time of year for pompano, whiting, and bluefish. There are a few big reds scattered along the beaches that time but those top three from the surf are the best bet in that area. As for fishing grounds, I would try somewhere north or south of Cocoa Beach. Not much, just 10 miles or so to get away from the cigarette butts and find better trough conditions that hold real numbers of fish. If you don't mind a 45 min drive the Merrit Island Wildlife Refuge's Playalinda Beach ($3/person entrance) is great this time of year for surf fishing these species. However this time of year the surf can be nasty and unless you have a taller pole ~10-11' and heavy weight the fishing is tough. So if you want to try your freshwater gear try the closer Cape Canaveral's Jettypark ($5 per car). The pier produces a nice mix of surf and jetty species. You can use smaller rods and don't have the rough waves to contend with since the pier is protected by the jetty.
Bait to use around here is clam, sandfleas, shrimp (fresh dead peeled or live), or mullet (live or cut). All can be bought at numerous tackle stores near both locations. I use clam, fleas, and shrimp on a traditional drouble drop rig with 1 o/ hooks for surf fishing whiting and pompano. If you want to get the bluefish which are rampant this time of year use a single drop rig with 40-50# mono on a 2 o/ circle hook with a live finger or cut mullet. I use high test mono because thier teeth do a number on lower test lines. Even then on a 20-30 bluefish outing (pretty typical in December) I tend to change leaders 6 times a trip as they quickly fray them. If you're going to fish the piers I would use a sliding barrel sinker rig. 
Hopefully this gives you some heads up on what to bring and how to fish. I'm sure others will chime in with other tips or locations nearby. You can also do a search of this forum for reports from these areas or cocoa and get an idea of what is biting and where.
Good luck and tight lines :fishing:


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Way to step up there Aaron.

Or, we could just completely spoil the guy and ruin him on fishing anywhere by having someone take him to Sebastian Inlet.


----------



## michiganman (Nov 29, 2007)

*thanks*

Thanks Aaron. That helps! I am excited to give it a try. The older I get the less I like Michigan winters even though ice fishing can be highly productive. Catching few fish in the Florida surf beats heck out of catching a bunch on the ice! 
By pier did you mean the Cocoa Beach pier? Is that fishable or worth fishing? I was under the impression it's only a place to eat and watch waves. I fish the Ft Walton pier daily on spring break every year and love it...spanish, blues, reds, pompano, bonito, shark, etc. A highlight of the year for me! Do many people fish the Cocoa Beach pier or are you talking about another pier?
Thanks again!


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

you can fish the Cocoa Beach pier but it's $5 and a terrible place for fish. The pier is in Cape Canaveral at a park called Jettypark. If you search Jettypark and cape canaveral, fl on google maps or earth you'll see it. Nice little pier.

E, never take an out of towner to SI, next thing you know we've got another person moving down here. I kid, if you could get out to ponce of SI michman, do it. Those places are off the hook if you can find a local to help you out on where to fish the inlets.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Cocoa Beach Pier is south of the Jetty Park Pier. Cocoa Pier is ok for fishing, this time of year, whiting, pomps and drum.


----------



## michiganman (Nov 29, 2007)

*how in the world*

can I not check out SI??? Sounds too good to be true! Like I said, I don't have the pleasure of a long learning curve period. I will be there, going to two games in Orlando and then flying back to cold, cold Michigan on Wednesday night.

I saw a post by Jettypark28 that told another poster to check his previous post on tips for that area. I can't find that post. Do you think Jettypark would have some good info on how to fish that pier you talk about?

Thanks again man. I wish it was Dec 15 tomorrow!


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Jettypark, the user is no longer on this site. However, I would talk to VICIII for Sebastian Inlet info.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

Pompano is a good bet during those dates you mentioned. If you're going surf fishing, bring the long rods. If you're fishing the jetties ( SI and JettyPark) 7-9ft rods will do. Snook is a good bet at Jettypark and a smorgas board at SI.
PM me when you're around, If I'm free, I'll be your guide. Here's a taste of what's waiting for you.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

this is from last tuesday.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Aaron you nailed it, and gave me some info on Cocoa Beach I didn't know. Hey Rhay, I'll be down there one Sat in Jan. Probably right after the new year. You can show me some good spots from the Surf.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

BigEdD said:


> Aaron you nailed it, and gave me some info on Cocoa Beach I didn't know. Hey Rhay, I'll be down there one Sat in Jan. Probably right after the new year. You can show me some good spots from the Surf.


No problem. give me a PM a day or 2 in advance.


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

Let me know when you're heading down as well Ed, I'd love to meet up with you and rhay and do a little surf fishing.


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

What's happened to Jettypark28?. Is it the reason he is no longer here because of too much :beer::beer::spam::spam::redface::fishing:?. just curious!


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Pretty much. That's what happens when you abuse the emoticons.


----------

